# Solved: 1440 x 900 Resolution?



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello I recently bought a new computer screen created by Envision. It is 19 inches widescreen. My video card is a VIA/S3G UNICHROME IGP and I believe I updated the driver of the card but I cannot get the resolution any higher than 1280 x 1024 when they want me to have a resolution of 1140 x 900.

If I don't get the resolution up to the recommended size, what will happen to my computer? Is it bad? Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The video quality on the screen will REALLY suck. It won't hurt it, but it'll probably hurt your eyes.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Is it a flat panel (LCD) ? LCDs come with either one option or maybe two. It's the default recommended resolution for that particular monitor. CRT monitors have a lot of optional resolution choices.

As to the 1140 x 900 resolution, that's actually smaller than the 1280 x 1024 but all the icons and print will be smaller on the 1280. There will be no harm in running the default or native resolution in fact doing otherwise could harm your new monitor.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PS: the newest drivers for the card apparently are these: http://www.soft32.com/download_171100.html


----------



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry I meant to say 1440 x 990 again the second time.
Yes it is a LCD monitor. 
How do I change it to the default or native resolution?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well the 1280 x 1024 is probably the default for the monitor and that's what I was referring to. What model is the Envision?


----------



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

G918w1


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Well according to the specs the monitor has a native resolution of 1400 x 900. It says; "_while the widescreen G918W1 (pictured after the jump) ups the resolution to 1,440 x 900, the contrast ratio to 800:1_"

I may have misread your post, I thought you were saying the card had that resolution recommended. So, what is the display set to right now?


----------



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

I may have mistyped the information. Let me start over.
I just installed the monitor and every now and then a small blue popup comes up that says, "Resolution Notice
For best picture quality, change resolution to 1440 xo 900."

The problem is that the max resolution I can set is up to 1280 x 1024. My video card and its drivers are updated and everything so I want to know what should I do now?

I currently have the resolution of 1024 x 768.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

This could turn out to be a bummer. I was just searching the VIA site, that's where you get directed to from S3 Graphics and then through about 4 more links to a driver download page but there's no specs on the Integrated graphics. How old is the motherboard/graphics chip?


----------



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry I don't know much about computers. But tell me how I can find out what my "motherboard/graphics chip" is and where it is located and I'll let you know.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

PS: do you know what series the VIA/S3G UNICHROME IGP is? What OS is the machine running?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Typing at the same time. Let me think for a minute.


----------



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

griffinspc said:


> PS: do you know what series the VIA/S3G UNICHROME IGP is? What OS is the machine running?


Where do I find that out?


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

OK, I'm not familiar with this graphics chipset so bear with me, do you have an icon in the lower right system tray that is for your graphics? If so click on it once and a menu should come up with a bar or some other indicator of all the resolutions the card can handle.


----------



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

griffinspc said:


> OK, I'm not familiar with this graphics chipset so bear with me, do you have an icon in the lower right system tray that is for your graphics?


Nope...

However, when I go to Desktop >Properties > Settings > Screen Resolution

The slider moves from 800 x 600 to 1024 x 768 to 1280 x 1024


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I was afraid of that. You can double check by clicking the advanced tab below that slider, choosing the Adapter tab, click List all modes and that will settle it once and for all. If 1440 x 990 isn't listed you're likely going to have to buy a graphics card that can reproduce that resolution. If you don't want to go that route you may be able to use another resolution with the new monitor but it will be crappy. As for the warning popup you likely can disable it with an option in the on screen display of the monitor.


----------



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

griffinspc said:


> If 1440 x 990 isn't listed you're likely going to have to buy a graphics card that can reproduce that resolution.


You're right. 1440 x 990 isn't in the list...



griffinspc said:


> If you don't want to go that route you may be able to use another resolution with the new monitor but it will be crappy. As for the warning popup you likely can disable it with an option in the on screen display of the monitor.


I think I'm just going to return the monitor. Do you have an idea of a better monitor suitable for my current video card? I don't think I'll get another widescreen monitor but just a regular monitor...


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I have the same feeling about widescreens, they have uses but not for me. I just bought a flat panel and it's hard to find one that isn't wide screen. Was 1280 x 1024 in the list? If so you have a lot to choose from depending on $$$.

Check here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010190020+1301922115&name=No

You can filter the search with the links to the left to 19", 17" whatever and price. These are narrowed to only non widescreen. I buy most everything at NewEgg. I just got my monitor last Thursday. No tax, Free shipping.


----------



## headfones (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay. Thanks for all your help griffinspc! You've been very helpful and understanding. Have a good day!


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

19" non widescreen LCDs run at 1280x1024, so you can still have a 19'' just don't get a widescreen one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, the only widescreen I have here is on my HP multi-media laptop, it happens to be a 1440x900 17" screen. I have an old 17" LCD, and a bunch of 19" LCD's, we are CRT-free here now.


----------

